# Bristol Reggae back in the day



## BlackArab (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.venue.co.uk/music-features/10472-skanks-very-much

Black Roots and Talisman both making comebacks!


----------



## 3_D (Mar 1, 2011)

Outstanding news, been looking for these tracks digitally for years. Thanks for the link


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel like I've gone back in time. My planned list of gigs so far for this year: Talisman, The Specials and the Cockney Rejects. Add to this a recession and a Royal wedding I predict an invasion of the Falklands next year.


----------



## 3_D (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah it is rather early-80's-esque at the moment isn't it. I'm goin to The Specials at the Ally Pally in November,the Undertones on the Thekla in April, Talisman at the Fleece in May. And probably Wilko Johnson. Cockney Rejects....no thanks.


----------



## ringo (Mar 12, 2011)

Haven't heard it yet but it looks good, let us know. Black Roots were the first reggae band I saw I think.


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2011)

ringo said:


> Black Roots were the first reggae band I saw I think.


 
Same here. I think I might have seen Linton Kwesi Johnson just before them but they used to play down here in Penzance regularly. I was about 13 or 14 then.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 16, 2011)

NVP said:


> Same here. I think I might have seen Linton Kwesi Johnson just before them but they used to play down here in Penzance regularly. I was about 13 or 14 then.


 
Shit Lkj dub dub dub! I was 18/19 then!!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2011)

Short review here and some background from an old Wire article.


----------

